# care free boat



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Does anyone know anyone who has sighned up for this program? It is a timeshare for a boat and seems pretty good where you enjoy the pleasures of a boat but not the upkeep and storage. Any comments? www.carefreeboats.com


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

I looked into a program that rented your boat and guarranteed they would make all your payments from the rentals and you could use the boat 4 weeks a year. I spoke to several people about that program and found that payments were made by the rental but they financed the boat for 25 years and when one person in particular said the boat was filthy every time he went to use it. 

I haven't found anyone that knows anything about your club, but check it out carefully. The number of boats they have here in the area looks a little light. 

please post any further details you receive.


----------

